# New to the sport!



## Tc hunter (Aug 18, 2012)

Just picked up my new gun. Tc venture in 22-250 with a nikon pro staff 4x12x40 with hornady superperformance varmint shells. Picking up at xlr kill light and my buddy who's going is getting a fox pro caller. Can't wait to start calling!!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Tc hunter.
Where are you located ?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Welcome TC Hunter, post some pics if you connect!


----------



## old skunk (Aug 14, 2012)

good 2 have u on here


----------



## Tc hunter (Aug 18, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Welcome to the forum Tc hunter.
> Where are you located ?


I need to do my profile but I am located in western maryland.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tc hunter (Aug 18, 2012)

Antlerz22 said:


> Welcome TC Hunter, post some pics if you connect!


Defiantly will do man! Can't wait to get out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to the site Tc hunter!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome to PT ! Nice rig too. My buddy just bought the same one and loves it.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to the PT forum......that rifle should do the trick.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Tc hunter (Aug 18, 2012)

Switched to a bushnell banner 6-24x40. Didn't like the bdc reticle at all.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks nice man ! Have you had a chance to work it over yet ?


----------



## Tc hunter (Aug 18, 2012)

bones44 said:


> Looks nice man ! Have you had a chance to work it over yet ?


Nope not yet. I am planning on sighting in this weekend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I hear some fun a commin 
It's rollin round the bend
And I ain't seen the sunshine since...
I don't know when

Sorry for the cheap Johnny Cash rip off there (I changed the words a little to to be more fitting to our converation) LOL


----------



## Tc hunter (Aug 18, 2012)

Would you guys recommend the kill light xlr 250 for a light to start with ? I'm looking at a kit with the 250 and 100 with upgraded batteries and a charger and the gun mounts and a cover for them all for 220 before shipping. Good deal ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Tc hunter said:


> Switched to a bushnell banner 6-24x40. Didn't like the bdc reticle at all.
> 
> View attachment 5666
> 
> ...


You Downgraded!!!!


----------



## Tc hunter (Aug 18, 2012)

SHampton said:


> You Downgraded!!!!


Yeah I know. I hated the bdc reticle. I got this scope for free. Just trying out until I get money for a 4.5-14x50 leupold

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I have the kill light and highly recommend it ! That's the best deal I've seen. Use the 100 to scan and mount the 250 for the gun and you're set up.


----------



## Tc hunter (Aug 18, 2012)

bones44 said:


> I have the kill light and highly recommend it ! That's the best deal I've seen. Use the 100 to scan and mount the 250 for the gun and you're set up.


Okay sounds good to me. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

